# Advice for first day?



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

I just got hired on with my first electrical contractor as an Electrician Trainee.

Any tips for a brand new ET just breaking into the electrical field?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Carry a notepad and pen. You'll want to write things down.

Also, get a current National Electrical Code book as soon as you can.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Show up at least 15 minutes before work starts. Be ready to work when it does. No cell phone on job. Of course this depends on your situation and your contractor.
Listen, don't talk to much other than to ask questions. Take notes like Dan mentions above. If you don't understand something, ask.
Be polite and well spoken. Look around and see who are the top guys. Those are the guys you want to work with. If you fit and they like you, they will request you.
Even when things slow down find something to do. Even if you have to push a broom.
Your job right now is to get familiar and see what your contractor wants from an apprentice or helper. Be that guy. Go the extra mile within reason.
You don't need to worry to much about actual electrical work. Green apprentices are laborers at first. Over time they will see the work ethic you have and start giving you more chances at success.
And calm down. Its just a job. You might not even like this work. But give it a chance. I always felt I had the best job as an electrician. We after all are the most respected on any job. Watch and see.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Along with what John and Dan said, I would get a Uglies and keep it with you, and maybe spend a hour or so after work at a big box electrical department looking at the materials and names of them for some familiarity. 

Don’t be afraid to post questions and participate here, some may poke at you, but just laugh it off as that’s how it is on most any job site. 
Industrial, commercial, and residential is covered here on ET by the industries best.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Along with what John and Dan said, I would get a Uglies and keep it with you, and maybe spend a hour or so after work at a big box electrical department looking at the materials and names of them for some familiarity.
> 
> Don’t be afraid to post questions and participate here, some may poke at you, but just laugh it off as that’s how it is on most any job site.
> Industrial, commercial, and residential is covered here on ET by the industries best.


That would be an* Ugly's* book, not some nasty looking friend.


----------



## JasonGross (Apr 23, 2018)

kennethlynch279 said:


> I just got hired on with my first electrical contractor as an Electrician Trainee.
> 
> Any tips for a brand new ET just breaking into the electrical field?


I don’t know your tool situation, but watch and see what tools are being used regularly, other than the standard 9” linesmans, diagonal cutters, needle nose, wire strippers, level, etc. and get those extra tools. Make sure you have the tools you’re gonna need. When I first started, I was able to take a loan out to buy a list of tools they required me to have, I used every one of those tools and it was nice to be prepared.
I always tried to anticipate what my journeyman/foreman was going to need, then be in their “back pocket”, ready for whatever was needed.
Always have your PPE with you and utilize it. Set an example of being safe, if you have to.
The best advice I got was, as a green apprentice, Electrical is your passion, your bosses happiness is his business. But YOUR JOB is to make your bosses job easier. And now that I have people working under me, I appreciate when my job is easier because I have workers that contribute to that.
+1 on the cell phone. Keep that thing in the car or at least your pocket and don’t use it except for breaks.
Don’t try to outwit your superiors. You’ll lose somehow.
Always stay busy. It may sometimes sound like nonsense when someone says “there’s always something to do”, but really try to find something to stay busy with. Clean the gang boxes, sweep your meeting area, make sure batteries are charged.
IF it’s reasonably possible, be available when they ask for overtime. You’ll enjoy the extra cash and experience. I always loved working overtime on a site when no other trades were there.
Depending on where you work, along with those you work with try to have a good back-and-forth with the GC for a site. Sometimes it’s a big company, sometimes it’s just a few people. Look them in the eye, shake their hands, be respectful, represent your company well and you’ll be wanted by every foreman.
Last, keep your shirt tucked in.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

As stated above, keep busy and stay off your phone. 

Tim.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

SteveBayshore said:


> That would be an* Ugly's* book, not some nasty looking friend.


I see.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

kennethlynch279 said:


> I just got hired on with my first electrical contractor as an Electrician Trainee.
> 
> Any tips for a brand new ET just breaking into the electrical field?


Since you say Electrical trainee this sounds like it is not a formal training program.
The most important thing you can do is to keep track of your hours worked and what you worked on. This is your responsibility. Keep a daily journal and after work log what you did and hours spent. This will help you in the future when you have to justify your hours if you can test out. DO NOT rely on your employer to do this if and when you leave.

Welcome to the trade.

Cowboy


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

John Valdes said:


> Show up at least 15 minutes before work starts. Be ready to work when it does. No cell phone on job. Of course this depends on your situation and your contractor.
> Listen, don't talk to much other than to ask questions. Take notes like Dan mentions above. If you don't understand something, ask.
> Be polite and well spoken. Look around and see who are the top guys. Those are the guys you want to work with. If you fit and they like you, they will request you.
> Even when things slow down find something to do. Even if you have to push a broom.
> ...


All that and for God sakes don’t cut any wires unless your told to!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

460 Delta said:


> I see.


Hmmm.....


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

In the beginning looking at your phone or worse using it is asking to be fired/terminated.
Unless you have someone in the hospital or it is an life threatening accident. 
If you have an personal issue that requires monitoring tell the boss, tell your journey man.
Best leave it in your vehicle. In time you will know the accepted policy on phones. 
Have your basic tools, should be a list by the contractor. 
PPE is a thing now days and if your not using tools have a pair of gloves in your back pocket.
To this day when working I do not leave the truck with out gloves. Clean leather gloves, I like soft leather well fitting. 
Keep you glasses on all of the time. 
Pay attention to your surroundings, head on a swivel. Construction sites can be deadly.
As other as mentioned as well.

Welcome to the best job you will ever have. IMO. The trade never stops changing/improving.

From an old Lucent commerical
" It was state of the art,,,,, this morning"


----------



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

Cowboy,

Although I'm not in a formal apprenticeship program, I am enrolled in a state-approved electrical school (as required by CA state law).

Although they are not required to, my employer is paying for my starter tools and my entire electrical education.

I will also be keeping track of all my hours in a notebook.

Thank you for the warm welcome.

Ken


----------



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

Dan,

The electrical school I am attending requires me to buy a copy of the NEC so I will have that covered!

Ken


----------



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

SWDweller,

Luckily for me, I am not too attached to my phone/social media.

I am also really excited to start this career, but I am going into this with a humble attitude.

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Ken


----------



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

Phillipd,

Seems like an easy way to get fired haha.

Ken


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is a lot of good advice above but it's worth repeating, keep a pad and pencil in your pocket and take notes, write things down. It is so simple it's easy to ignore but it's a game changer. 

Nobody wants to have to tell you things over and over. You'll be very surprised how quickly you can forget or confuse details when you're busy. Or they might ask you to do the same thing three days later, and if it's still in that notebook they don't have to go over it again for you. 

A lot of people tend to really overestimate their memory, it's not just a new-guy thing, to be honest I see it all the time with people that have been working for 20 years. I don't hesitate to suggest that they better write things down, or to write it down for them. For these guys a helper that remembers what they can't will be a real asset. 

I have seen people take notes with their phone but honestly for jotting things quick and for being unbreakable, I just see the paper people doing better.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Dan the electricman said:


> Carry a notepad and pen. You'll want to write things down.


I wonder how taking notes on your phone would go over. That's what I use day to day.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Dan,
> 
> The electrical school I am attending requires me to buy a copy of the NEC so I will have that covered!
> 
> Ken


Also consider the handbook it has picture explaining thing.
costly but I always thought a picture is better.





Buy NFPA 70, National Electrical Code (NEC) Handbook


Order the NFPA 70, National Electrical Code Handbook. The Handbook explains the NEC fully and is available in various print and digital formats.



catalog.nfpa.org


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

dspiffy said:


> I wonder how taking notes on your phone would go over. That's what I use day to day.


If you did voice memo I don't see a big problem you don't have it up to your ear, but typing I can see being confused with texting.


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Phillipd,
> 
> Seems like an easy way to get fired haha.
> 
> Ken


Trust me it puts you on the radar real fast don’t ask me how I know lol. It’s not a race , if your not sure your absolutely sure ask ,it’s better to ask then make a mistake that costs time and money. You’ll do fine!


----------



## JasonGross (Apr 23, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> If you did voice memo I don't see a big problem you don't have it up to your ear, but typing I can see being confused with texting.


This. If you have an easily-provoked lead guy he may just think you’re texting while he’s talking. I don’t mean to assume the worst, but perception is reality, I’m afraid. 

If you were in a position to wear a dress shirt and tie and communicate with other managers, using an iPad to take notes on, it looks professional. When you’re filthy and sweating your butt off in a trench and being told how many PVC pipes and what sizes you were going to be running, and you’re typing it on your phone, it looks like you don’t care.

I always have a notepad, pen, and sharpie. Also a carpenters pencil Velcro’ed to my hard hat.

Welcome to the trade! You may have more bad days than good, but you’ll find a ton of fulfillment in a job well done, you’ll learn a lot about the trade and being part of a team, and you’ll likely also learn how to drywall, cut HVAC duct, fireproof holes, paint, and pull practical jokes on other trades.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Like I always had to tell my last apprentice, show up on time and leave your friggin' phone in the car. Couldn't do either so he went out to the unemployment line.
Write stuff down, research some code everyday. The best apprentice is the one who never stops learning.


----------

